# How Did They Used To Do It?



## Tawna (May 1, 2015)

Back in the day before synthetic hormones, how did people with Grave's disease survive? How did people with thyroid disease manage it? There hasn't always been drugs. We didn't always have to go to the doctor. They must have done something...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know. I am sure I would have ended up in a mental institution if this had happened 50 years ago.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/hypothyroidism/hypothyroidism-facts-tips

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/433848

I think it was essentially not treated or, at best, treated poorly (as with most physical ailments).


----------

